# stress in names and surnames



## betulina

Privet! 

I'm translating an English book about the Spanish Civil War into Catalan and many Russian names and surnames appear in it. Unfortunately, I don't speak a word of Russian and for a good Catalan transcription of Russian names I need to know where to place accent marks. 

It's quite a long list, but I'll really appreciate it if you could tell me which is the stressed syllable in them. I give you the English transcription I have.

Thanks a lot! Спасибо!! 

-Sosnovsky
 -Orlov
-Boris
-Efimovich
-Skorokhodov 
  -Rubashkin
-Iosif
-Romualdovich
-Kliment
-Voroshilov
-Efimov
-Roman Karmen
-Vasily 
  -Lazar Kaganovich
-Vyacheslav Molotov
-Nikolai Yezhov 
  -Genrikh 
-Yagoda
-Mekhlis
-Isaak Babel
-Evgeni Gnedin
-Lev Shvartsman 
  -Leonid Raikhman
-Aleksei Tolstoi
-Aleksandr Fadeiev
-Ivan Maiski
-Konstantin Umanskii
-Jusik
-Kirov
-Ulrikh
-Donskoi 
-Arthur Stashevsky 
  -Georgi
-Gorev
  -Dimitrov
-Semion Petrovich Uritsky
-Nikolai Bukharin
-Aleksis Rikov
-Jan Berzin
-Grishin
-Ratmanova
  -Volkogonov
  -Vladimir
  -Ilya


Thanks a lot, really.


----------



## cyanista

I'll give it a try. 

There are quite a lot of famous names among them but also a few that I've never heard - these I'd better leave unmarked. Surely someone will know. 

-Sosn*o*vsky
 -Orl*o*v
-Bor*i*s
-Ef*i*movich - if it's a patronymic, Efim*o*vich - if it's a surname
-Skorokh*o*dov 
  -Rub*a*shkin
-I*o*sif
-Romu*a*ldovich
-Kl*i*ment
-Vorosh*i*lov
-Ef*i*mov
-Rom*a*n Karmen
-Vas*i*ly 
  -L*a*zar Kagan*o*vich
-Vyachesl*a*v M*o*lotov
-Nikol*a*i Yezh*o*v 
  -G*e*nrikh 
-Y*a*goda
-Mekhlis
-Isa*a*k B*a*bel
-Evg*e*ni Gn*e*din
-L*e*v Shv*a*rtsman 
  -Leon*i*d R*a*ikhman
-Aleks*e*i Tolst*o*i
-Aleks*a*ndr Fad*e*iev
-Iv*a*n M*a*iski
-Konstant*i*n Um*a*nskii
-J*u*sik
-K*i*rov
-*U*lrikh
-Donsk*o*i 
-Arth*u*r Stash*e*vsky 
  -Ge*o*rgi
-G*o*rev
  -Dim*i*trov
-Semi*o*n Petr*o*vich Ur*i*tsky
-Nikol*a*i Bukh*a*rin
-Al*e*ksis R*i*kov
-J*a*n Berzin
-Gr*i*shin
-Ratm*a*nova
  -Volkog*o*nov
  -Vlad*i*mir
  -Ily*a*


----------



## Ptak

betulina said:


> -Sosn*o*vsky
> -Orl*o*v
> -Bor*i*s
> -Efimovich If this is a surname then it's Efim*o*vich. But if this is an "otchestvo" ("father-name"), then it's Ef*i*movich
> -Skorokh*o*dov
> -Rub*a*shkin
> -I*o*sif
> -Romu*a*ldovich
> -Klim*e*nt
> -Vorosh*i*lov
> -Ef*i*mov
> -Rom*a*n Karmen It can be K*a*rmen or Karm*e*n.
> -Vas*i*ly
> -L*a*zar Kagan*o*vich
> -Vyachesl*a*v M*o*lotov
> -Nikol*a*i Yezh*o*v
> -G*e*nrikh
> -Yag*o*da
> -Mekhlis It can be M*e*khlis or Mekhl*i*s
> -Isa*a*k B*a*bel
> -Evg*e*ni Gn*e*din
> -Lev Shv*a*rtsman
> -Leon*i*d R*a*ikhman
> -Aleks*e*i Tolst*o*i
> -Aleks*a*ndr Fad*e*iev
> -Iv*a*n M*a*iski
> -Konstant*i*n Um*a*nskii
> -J*u*sik
> -K*i*rov
> -*U*lrikh
> -Donsk*o*i
> -Arth*u*r Stash*e*vsky
> -Ge*o*rgi
> -G*o*rev
> -Dim*i*trov
> -Semi*o*n Petr*o*vich Ur*i*tsky
> -Nikol*a*i Bukh*a*rin
> -Aleksis R*i*kov It can be Al*e*ksis or Aleks*i*s
> -Jan B*e*rzin
> -Gr*i*shin
> -Ratm*a*nova
> -Volkog*o*nov
> -Vlad*i*mir
> -Ily*a*


----------



## Ptak

cyanista said:


> -Kl*i*ment
> -Y*a*goda


No, cyanista, Voroshov's name was Klim*e*nt (Климент, Климентий), not Kl*i*ment.
And Genrikh Yagoda was Yag*o*da (I hear "Yag*o*da" many times).


----------



## betulina

Thank you so much, Cyanista and Ptak!! That is a huge help! 

As for "Efimovich" it's a patronymic - it refers to "Mikhail Koltsov" and his brother "Boris Efimov".

Thank you very much, really!


----------



## cyanista

Ptak said:


> No, cyanista, Voroshov's name was Klim*e*nt (Климент, Климентий), not Kl*i*ment.
> And Genrikh Yagoda was Yag*o*da (I hear "Yag*o*da" many times).



Thank you for the corrections. I must admit I was sure about Yagoda.  
And Voroshilov is mostly called Klim, which is very convenient as you can't do anything wrong.


----------



## Kolan

betulina said:


> - Aleksis Rikov


Well, just a little correction to this particular (mis)spelling. Алексей (Иванович) Рыков is Alex*e*i (or Alex*e*y, as you may prefer) R*y*kov. 

By the way, are you aware of the fact that the most of your list are not real names of their respective owners? Some of them were initially used as  nicknames for the purpose of hiding from the police.


----------



## Ptak

Alexei could be called Aleksis (by close friends).


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Alexei could be called Aleksis (by close friends).


 Алексис - совсем не по-русски звучит. Да и о Рыкове могли писать в советских газетах только, как о Алексее Ивановиче.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Алексис - совсем не по-русски звучит.


Совершенно верно. Это звучит на французский манер.
Рыков родился в 1881 году!
И в детстве, и в молодости его могли называть именно так.



> о Рыкове могли писать в советских газетах только, как о Алексее Ивановиче.


А вот это несомненно. Но я говорила не о советских газетах, а о том, что его мог так называть кто-то из близких.
"By close friends" is not "by soviet newspapers".


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Совершенно верно. Это звучит на французский манер. Рыков родился в 1881 году! И в детстве, и в молодости его могли называть именно так.


Вообще-то, он из крестьян Саратовской губернии. Там с французским было неважно в ту эпоху.

Могли его так называть во Франции. Но биографы вроде не говорят, что он туда ездил до революции.


----------



## Ptak

Автор темы дал вариант *Aleksis Rikov*. О чем спор вообще?


Историческая справка:

Рыков Алексей Иванович (1881, Саратов - 1938, Москва) - советский партийный и государственный деятель. Сын крестьянина, перебравшегося в город на заработки. Детство Рыков прошло в нужде. С помощью старшей сестры смог *поступить в Саратовскую классическую гимназию**. Несмотря на блестящие успехи в учебе, получил "4" за поведение, т.к. демонстративно не ходил в церковь. С 1898 стал членом РСДРП. В 1900 *поступил на юридический факультет Казанского университета**. Войдя в местный комитет партии, руководил рабочими кружками. В 1901 был арестован и выслан в Саратов, где в 1902 стал одним из организаторов первомайской демонстрации, спасаясь от ссылки, перешел на нелегальное положение. 
*В 1903 году выезжал в Женеву**, ...​ 
и т.д.​ 
*в этих местах как бы не было проблем с французским.​


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Автор темы дал вариант *Aleksis Rikov*. О чем спор вообще?


О том, что это - не очень корректная транслитерация *обеих* частей имени. Весь остальной список сделан в единой манере с тщательным подражанием истинному русскому написанию (и - i, ы - y) и без искажения имён на французский манер. Только Aleks*is* R*i*kov выглядит по-особому, почему - непонятно. По заграницам он, в отличие от многих других членов списка, ездил мало, упоминается единственная конспиративная конференция в Женеве, на которую едва ли можно было ехать под собственными паспортными именами, будучи на нелегальном положении с 1902 года.


----------



## Ptak

> Только Aleks*is* R*i*kov выглядит по-особому, почему - непонятно


А в данной теме и не надо это понимать, человек просто попросил расставить ударения.
Чтобы рассуждать о большем, надо хотя бы немного знать, что это за книга, которую упоминает аскер, и знать контекст.



> По заграницам он, в отличие от многих других членов списка, ездил мало


Нашим соотечественникам в то время совсем не обязательно было выезжать за границу, чтобы быть названным на французский манер.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> А в данной теме и не надо это понимать, человек просто попросил расставить ударения.
> Чтобы рассуждать о большем, надо хотя бы немного знать, что это за книга, которую упоминает аскер, и знать контекст.


Могу с вами согласиться, что ударение поставлено верно, но никак не думаю, что  нужно фиксировать это единственное выпадающее из общего ряда написание. У меня глаз "застрял" на строчке c Aleksis Rikov. Если попустительствовать этому, то оно так и пойдёт в печать и рискует в дальнейшем цитироваться как верное. 

Автор пишет на сравнительно редком català и не говорит ни слова по-русски, выписывал русские имена старательно, но не критически. Кто же из читателей или критиков на его языке сможет проверить правильность написания, если мы, русскоговорящие, не привлечём к этому внимания?


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Нашим соотечественникам в то время совсем не обязательно было выезжать за границу, чтобы быть названным на французский манер.


Названным и записанным?


----------



## Ptak

> Автор пишет на сравнительно редком català и *не говорит ни слова по-русски*, выписывал русские имена старательно, но не критически. Кто же из читателей или критиков на его языке сможет проверить правильность написания, если мы, русскоговорящие, не *привлечём к этому внимания*?


Вы, видимо, из уважения к автору темы перешли на русский, на котором он, как Вы сами заметили, не говорит ни слова, так что Вам таким образом привлечь его внимание будет трудно.

Считаю дальнейший спор бессмысленным и повторю:
Чтобы рассуждать о том, о чем пытаетесь рассуждать Вы, надо хотя бы немного знать, что это за книга, которую упоминает аскер, и *знать контекст*. Хотите конкретнее? Пожалуйста.
Этот Рыков в данной книге может упоминаться раза два-три, и каждый раз только по фамилии (Рыков). А в четвертый раз автор книги может показать нам товарища Рыкова сидящего дома за чаем с женой, которая ласково и по одной ей понятной причине называет его "Алексис". Или что-нибудь еще более замысловатое. Например, случайная встреча с бывшим товарищем по гимназии, который по старой памяти называет его опять же Алексисом. Вариантов масса.
Аскер мог просто соединить эти два встречающихся в книге имени в одно - полное. А Вы, не зная контекста, пытаетесь убедить его в том, чтобы он заменил Алексис на Алексей, в то время как нас с Вами всего лишь попросили поставить ударение.


----------



## Kolan

betulina said:


> -Aleksis Rikov


Hello, betulina, how are you,
and again back to your original post. Out of the list of the Russian names, this only one seems to be spelled in an unusual manner. I understand that you asked the forum community only to suggest the best possible stress for the names you compiled, however, could you please provide us with the source of such a spelling, Aleksis Rikov. In the matter of fact, it could be also written as Alexei (or Alexey) Rykov which sounds even more relevant. 

We are putting together our efforts in order to obtain the best answer to question you raised.


----------



## betulina

Hi, again, guys, thank you for your interest. 

As for the "Aleksis Rikov" I said before, my original source gives actually "*Alexis* *Rykov*". My apologies if that was of any inconvenience. I didn't realise I hadn't changed it into English transcription again (that was the Catalan one). Sorry!

I just wanted to ask you a few more that I didn't see before:

-Zinoviev
-Kamenev
-Kachelin
-Chicherin

And then, some words and magazines. I guess that all of them are English transcriptions:

-Khudozhestvennaya literatura
-Izvestiya
-Okna Yug (army)
-Yuzhny
-Khochu letat' (book)
-Ogonyok 
-Krokodil 
-Chudak 
-Za rubezhom

Thanks a lot for your interest and for being such a huge help. 

By the way, no, I didn't know that most of their names where nicknames. it's good to know as a general knowledge! Thank you, Kolan!


----------



## Ptak

betulina said:


> -Zin*o*viev
> -K*a*menev
> -Kach*e*lin
> -Chich*e*rin
> 
> And then, some words and magazines. I guess that all of them are English transcriptions:
> 
> -Khud*o*zhestvennaya literat*u*ra
> -Izv*e*stiya
> -*O*kna Yug (army) May be "*O*kna Yuga"?
> -Y*u*zhny
> -Khoch*u* let*a*t' (book)
> -Ogony*o*k
> -Krokod*i*l
> -Chud*a*k
> -Za rubezh*o*m


----------



## betulina

Thank you again, Ptak! That is extremely helpful. 



> -*O*kna Yug (army) May be "*O*kna Yuga"?



Ops, I don't know. Should it be "Okna Yuga"? The original says: 

_"He took part in the Russian civil war producing political propaganda for the Red Army’s Okna Yug (for Yuzhny - southern) ROSTA, an information bulletin on the Southern front."

_Do you think it sould say "Yuga"?

Many, many thanks!


----------



## Ptak

I don't know "Okna Yug" or "Okna Yuga", I only know "Okna ROSTA". But "Okna Yug" sounds unnaturally, it should be "Yug*a*" logically (it means "Windows of the South", whereas "Okna Yug" means nothing and sounds incorrect).


----------



## betulina

Ptak said:


> I don't know "Okna Yug" or "Okna Yuga", I only know "Okna ROSTA". But "Okna Yug" sounds unnaturally, it should be "Yug*a*" logically (it means "Windows of the South", whereas "Okna Yug" means nothing and sounds incorrect).



Right, thank you, Ptak. I'll ask the author, as it's probably an error, then.

Спасибо!!  

You've been really helpful.


----------



## Kolan

betulina said:


> my original source gives actually "*Alexis* *Rykov*".


Well, thanks for your feedback, but is *Alexis* consistently spelled like this in your source? Also, Ptak is correct suggesting both possible stresses, Al*e*xis and Alex*i*s, the second one sounds more like French style, but if you know where it comes from, then we can figure out the most appropriate pronunciation.


----------



## betulina

Kolan said:


> Well, thanks for your feedback, but is *Alexis* consistently spelled like this in your source? Also, Ptak is correct suggesting both possible stresses, Al*e*xis and Alex*i*s, the second one sounds more like French style, but if you know where it comes from, then we can figure out the most appropriate pronunciation.



Hi, Kolan,

Sorry, I can't quite understand what you mean by "consistently". That is the only way it is written, yes. It's a book by a prominent English historian, and I know that a Russian friend of him has read it. I'm afraid that is all I can tell you.

Thank you again for your interest.


----------



## Kolan

betulina said:


> It's a book by a prominent English historian


Then I suggest you to use stress Al*e*xis which seems to be more appropriate given the English source.

In fact, the proper spelling for his Russian name is Alex*e*i (or Alex*e*y). I wonder why it has gone unnoticed by the Russian friend.


----------



## betulina

Good.  And good to know the proper spelling of the name! Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Kolan

betulina said:


> As for the "Aleksis Rikov" I said before, my original source gives actually "*Alexis* *Rykov*". My apologies if that was of any inconvenience. I didn't realise I hadn't changed it into English transcription again (that was the Catalan one). Sorry!


Not at all! Moreover, since your prefer *ks* to *x*, you can (and even better) write Aleks*e*i, or Aleks*e*y, which represent exact transliteration from Russian.


----------



## Amatus

Stress is one of the chief difficulties of the Russian language and I've often wondered where it falls in certain Russian names.  Where does it fall in the following names?

Bakunyin
Utin
Gershuni
Leon Trotzky
Sedova
Jivotovsky
Givatsovo
Vserossiskaya Cherezvichainaya Kommissia (Cheka)
Ulyanov
Stalin
Lenin
Dzerzhinsky
Lavrenti Beria
Kaganovich
Komitet Gosudarstvyennoy Bezopoznosti
Andropov
Gulag
Kulak
Sorokin

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Amatus said:


> Stress is one of the chief difficulties of the Russian language and I've often wondered where it falls in certain Russian names. Where does it fall in the following names?
> 
> Bakunyin
> Utin
> Gershuni
> Leon Trotzky
> Sedova
> Jivotovsky
> Givatsovo - this is hardly a name
> Vserossiskaya Cherezvichainaya Kommissia (Cheka) - it is actually two letters in Russian ЧК, they are just pronounced as CheKa.
> Ulyanov
> Stalin
> Lenin
> Dzerzhinsky
> Lavrenti Beria
> Kaganovich
> Komitet Gosudarstvyennoy Bezop*oz*nosti - Bezopasnosti
> Andropov
> Gulag
> Kulak
> Sorokin
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## outminded

*U*tin

Givatsovo - where did you found this?


----------



## Kolan

Amatus said:


> Vserossiskaya Ch*e*rezvichainaya Kommissia (Cheka)


Vserossi*ï*skaya, *ï* was omitted, but you can also use *i* instead of *ï* (just remember, *ï* in Russian is a semi-vowel).
Chrezv*y*chaïnaya, one *e* is not there.
Komissi*y*a, one *m* is not there, *y* omitted.


----------



## Amatus

outminded said:


> *U*tin
> 
> Givatsovo - where did you found this?


 
Found in a book chapter treating of Communism.  It occurs as the true name of Jivotovsky, the name of a banker.


----------



## outminded

Let me guess... Klimov or Platonov?


----------



## Maroseika

Amatus said:


> Found in a book chapter treating of Communism. It occurs as the true name of Jivotovsky, the name of a banker.


Abram Jivotovskiy was the uncle of Lev Trotskiy, but this is his real name, as far as I know. 
Givatsovo looks very strange and doesn't resemble neither Hebrew nor any other surname.
Maybe a typo? Could you please give the full phrase?


----------



## outminded

Вообще-то, Абрам Животовский был отцом второй жены Троцкого, но никак ни его дядей. 

Amatus, would you give us a whole sentence?


----------



## Maroseika

outminded said:


> Вообще-то, Абрам Животовский был отцом второй жены Троцкого, но никак ни его дядей.


Одно другому не мешает.
Насколько я знаю, они с Седовой были родственниками (по материнской линии Троцкого). 
Впрочем, точных сведений я не нашел.


----------



## outminded

может быть, еврейское "фетер" имеет много значений, как "дядя", так и "отец жены"...

спросил в соседнем форуме, дождусь ответа


----------



## Amatus

Maroseika said:


> Abram Jivotovskiy was the uncle of Lev Trotskiy, but this is his real name, as far as I know.
> Givatsovo looks very strange and doesn't resemble neither Hebrew nor any other surname.
> Maybe a typo? Could you please give the full phrase?


 
The context in which the name occurs is, referring to Trotsky, "By this time he was married to Natalya Ivanovna Sedova, a Ukrainian-born woman who is believed by some historians to have been the sister or daughter of the Zionist banker, Ivan Jivotovsky (alias Avram Givatovso), a principal in the Rhine-Westphalian financial syndicate which would soon be ferrying huge sums from the West to the Bolsheviks in Russia."


----------



## Maroseika

Amatus said:


> The context in which the name occurs is, referring to Trotsky, "By this time he was married to Natalya Ivanovna Sedova, a Ukrainian-born woman who is believed by some historians to have been the sister or daughter of the Zionist banker, Ivan Jivotovsky (alias Avram Givatovso), a principal in the Rhine-Westphalian financial syndicate which would soon be ferrying huge sums from the West to the Bolsheviks in Russia."


This is very interesting and designing news, Amatus. What is the full title of the book that you are citing?
Was it his zionist nickname - Givatovso?
Actually, this is in the contradiction with my sources, according to which Abram was real name of Jivotovskiy and Ivan is almost impossible as the name of such a person.


----------



## Tabac

I always thought the stress was on the first syllable.  I hear an announcer for a local classical music station putting the stress on the second.  I speak no Russian, so I'd appreciate learning this one item.  Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

Hi Tabac, 

I merged your thread with another one. The name Vladimir has been already discussed. As you can see in post 2, the stress really falls on the second one.


----------



## Anatoli

I feel very annoyed when Russian names are mispronounced (meaning put the wrong accent, first of all) in Australian media but I can't help it and people when hear names on TV, think that's the correct pronunciation. TV anchors or report writers should be smart enough to check name pronunciation in say, Wikipedia. You may say, it's difficult - they are more accurate when they talk about French, Italian or German names, so they do check accent and pronunciation.


----------

